# Große und seltsame Probleme nach Java-Update auf V1.8.0_91



## VfL_Freak (20. Apr 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute morgen auf meinem Rechner das angebotene Update von V1.8.0_77 auf V1.8.0_91-b14 durchgeführt und seitdem riesige Probleme!

Zunächst fiel mir auf, dass einige NativeSwing-LIBs einen _*NoClassDefFoundError*_ werfen (siehe Anlage).
Nach einiger Sucherei sieht es (fast) so aus, als ob die Anwendung aus dem neuen JRE-Ordner (C:\Programme (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_91) aufgerufen wird. Allerdings sieht man in ersten Anhang auch das gesetzte User-Home-Verzeichnis C:\User\kbr

Zur Erklärung: die Java-Anwendungen hier in der Firma liegen mit allen notwendigen Dateien in einen spezifischen Desktop-Ordner, in dem auch verschiedene Unterordner (für verschiedene Texte, Bilder etc.) existieren. Beim Programmstart wird jeweils geprüft, ob der zugehörige Unterordner existiert. Falls nicht, wird er angelegt ("mkdirs"). Ich habe nun bei mehreren Anwendungen nach dem Start diese Unterordner im genannten JRE-Ordner gefunden ....
Die eingestellten Pfade wurden nicht verändert und sind IMHO auch so korrekt:
CLASSPATH: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.8.0_74\bin
JAVA_HOME: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.8.0_74
Path:  %JAVA_HOME%\bin;

Ebenso in die Manifestdatei unverändert und IMHO korrekt:
Main-Class: worker.mainApp
Class-Path: jco.jar jspComm.jar Serialio.jar edtftpj.jar foxtrot-core-4.0.jar swingx-1.6.jar WinRegistry-4.5.jar
  DJNativeSwing.jar DJNativeSwing-SWT.jar swt-4.3-win32-win32-x86.jar joda-time-2.5.jar
Permissions: all-permissions
Codebase: http://www.OurWebServer.de

Ich habe dann mal versucht, in Eclipse im BuildPath die System Bibliothek zu V77 zu entfernen und die V91 dranzuhängen und bekam dabei die mich wirklich überraschende Meldung (ebenfalls Anlage):
_*No JREs found in C:\Programme (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_91*_
Alle Dateien, die bei der V77 dazu gehören, liegen auch im neuen Pfad!

Auch ein erneutes Herunterladen der Datei jre-8u91-windows-i586.exe und komplette Neuinstallation bringt genau das gleiche Ergebnis!
Nach einer Deinstallation der V91 und Rückkehr zu V77 lief alles wieder gehabt und fehlerfrei .......

Hat irgendwer eine Idee, was hier schief läuft?
Kann das ein Bug in der angebotenen V91 sein?

Ich hoffe, dass mir irgendwer helfen kann !
Gruß Klaus


----------



## VfL_Freak (21. Apr 2016)

Moin,

habe hierzu noch folgenden Link gefunden: http://www.java.com/de/download/faq/release_changes.xml

Ist alles schon sehr seltsam 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Apr 2016)

Shit, das problem scheint mit der von mir verwendeten "NativeSwing"-Lib zusammenzuhängen.
Ich habe mal alle diesbezüglichen Stellen auskommentiert - dann lief es wieder ....


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Apr 2016)

Aha, ich spinne also doch nicht 
https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8154899


----------

